# Clutch/Possible Tranny Problems Help Please!



## Milledge09 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a 91 Nissan 240sx
Recently I have had problems with my clutch. The car will start up just fine but the car wont go into gear. I have lost pressure in the clutch but not all of it. 
I looked up underneath the car and there seems to be fluid leaking from up above the transmission around (somewhere near i couldnt completly see) where the shifter is connected to ithe transmission and in back where the transmission is connected to the driveshaft.
Does anyone have any idea what the problem could be? Possibly the Master or Slave cylinder (However there doesn't seem to be any leaks in the lines around the Slave)? As well do you think this will cost me a fortune for a mechanic to fix (money is tight right now)?
Any advice, input or feedback would greatly be appreciated.Thank You.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There may be air in the hydraulic system. Try purging the system.


----------



## Hardknocks (Aug 19, 2020)

Milledge09 said:


> I have a 91 Nissan 240sx
> Recently I have had problems with my clutch. The car will start up just fine but the car wont go into gear. I have lost pressure in the clutch but not all of it.
> I looked up underneath the car and there seems to be fluid leaking from up above the transmission around (somewhere near i couldnt completly see) where the shifter is connected to ithe transmission and in back where the transmission is connected to the driveshaft.
> Does anyone have any idea what the problem could be? Possibly the Master or Slave cylinder (However there doesn't seem to be any leaks in the lines around the Slave)? As well do you think this will cost me a fortune for a mechanic to fix (money is tight right now)?
> Any advice, input or feedback would greatly be appreciated.Thank You.


Check your trans fluid. See if you need to add. If so add more fluid. If that fixes the problem replace the trans seals that you said were leaking or just keep adding fluid.


----------

